# Coyote hunting with a sighthound



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Does anyone hunt coyotes and foxes with a sighthound? I am far away from North Dakota, but I hope in this prairie state someone may hunt with sighthounds.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Good you give a better explanation on "sight dogs"?


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not sure what a sighthound is either. I know two men that hunt with Mountain curs. It is a hoot. We let the dogs snoop around the area after we set up. Then we call. Once the coyote see's the dog, you could run up and kick it and it won't take its eyes off the dog. They get very aggressive(depending on the time of year) and I have seen some strange behavior from the coyotes. Buy the video, "Dogging Coyotes".


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

by sighthounds do you mean greyhound type dogs that chase down the coyote and take care of harvesting the coyote for you?


----------



## Zsuzsanna Pallagi (Sep 20, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> Does anyone hunt coyotes and foxes with a sighthound? I am far away from North Dakota, but I hope in this prairie state someone may hunt with sighthounds.


Well, I live very far away from the states but I DO HUNT foxes and bigger animals with sighthounds. I breed and use Magyar Agars, "Hungarian Greyhound" and they are (the males) are excellent for foxhunting. Strong, quick and endurable dogs without any fear - but lovely temper towards man. They would kill anyx prey from deer to foxes, the boys even attack european wild boar and red deer. The femalesd for cat, hare and smaller animals and not that real fighting dogs as the boys.
What would you like to know?
Zsuzsanna


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm not big on the sight hound hunting i myself just have more respect for the predators i hunt then to let them be killed slowly by a pack of dogs. However i know everyone has different tastes and some people really like to hunt that way. It is not that common up here in fact i have only heard of out of staters coming in here and doing it.


----------



## Zsuzsanna Pallagi (Sep 20, 2005)

Brad.T said:


> I'm not big on the sight hound hunting i myself just have more respect for the predators i hunt then to let them be killed slowly by a pack of dogs. However i know everyone has different tastes and some people really like to hunt that way. It is not that common up here in fact i have only heard of out of staters coming in here and doing it.


No, not slaughtering and not with a pack of dogs. Sighthounds are killers, if they get something, they kill it (a small animal, as a fox or cat) within a few seconds. They never do harm: they get it or not get it. They never do bruises and cuts and then let the animal go way with pain and fewer: if they get the prey they kill it quickly - you cannot even compare it with a human using a shootgun! If they cannot get the animal, the prey can go and live freely. They are both living animals, behave exactly as predator and prey with the same possibilities. And if you ask me: 80% of healthy "preys" are able to get away if they have at least 5% chance to do it. Those who my dogs killed were old, or injured, or sick or too slow for one reason or they didn't fight. Foxes are fighting and that is why a young sighthound (if not trained yet) or a femal has no chance with a fox. So it is not slaughtering: it works as in the nature. And I use maximum tw dogs against a small pray, but normally one... Normally I don't need to help the dogs with killing but I always have a gun with me to finish what he started. I needed to use it only once: it was a deer, a a reobuck male and he got caught by my pair of dogs. He cut out my female dogs's side on more then 20 centimeters and she was bleeding terribly so she couldn't help the male who was holding the buck down - but without any help he couldn't finish with him. The buck was bedly injured so I couldn't let him go. SO I needed to use the gun than run to the vet... She had been operated. One of my friends was hunting for boar with poorly trained sighthounds (they got free and attceked the animal) and the boar killed 3 out of five without getting injured... So it is really about being equal in nature - more equal than hunting with shootgun. Anyway, I use falcons, too.
And please, don't think that I hate guns: I am hunting with shootgun, too, right now we have deer season and every evening and moorning I am outside in the woods and listening the calls of the stags...


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There is a reason why the United States has outlawed organized dog or cock fights its pretty brutal to watch. I don't think that it would thrill me much but i understand that your under different circumstances than we are over here.


----------



## Zsuzsanna Pallagi (Sep 20, 2005)

Brad.T said:


> There is a reason why the United States has outlawed organized dog or cock fights its pretty brutal to watch. I don't think that it would thrill me much but i understand that your under different circumstances than we are over here.


In Hungary, under special circumstances you can hunt with sighthounds but only with our national breed, the Magyar Agar. The owner must have a valid hunting licence and all papers what needed for hunting. It is pretty expensive in Hungary and you must pass several exams. After that the dogs must pass exams: obedience, wotrking ability, character test and they must receive all their documents about this. And finlly you have to find a hunting area where the huntmaster lets you to work with your dogs and helps to organize huntings with them. In Hungary there are maybe 15 dogs who have all the permissions. And as far as I know there are only 3 persons who are hunting regularly.
I am using falcons, too, and they have the same regultaions (well, a little bit stricter) than hunting dogs.
Zsuzsanna


----------

